# Clamps for sale



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

Ran across this on Craigs List in the NW GA area.

https://nwga.craigslist.org/tls/d/woodworking-clamps/6483258980.html

apparently this fellow also has a Grizzly band saw, a Grizzly 6" jointer, a DeWalt planer and some other stuff.

https://nwga.craigslist.org/tls/d/woodworking-clamps/6483258980.html


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

you can never have too many clamps…. Confucius.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I thought it was Norm Abrams who said, "You can never be too rich, too good looking, or have too many clamps." Seems like a pretty good deal at $14/clamp if you have a use for that many 5 foot clamps.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I will likely start a war with my comment. I started out with pipe clamps years ago because (1) they were cost effective, and (2) there wasn't much else to choose from at the time. I just looked at my pipe clamps that are leaning in a corner of my shop. They are covered with dust. Do they work? Yes. Are they ideal? No. They are heavy, the jaws are really small, and the jaws are not dead on parallel. There are so many varieties of clamps to choose from today that are so much better to use. I would rather have fewer clamps that work well for me than a whole rack of clamps I won't use. The one major redeeming value is for a really large piece such as the carcass for a dresser. For that I can afford to buy a longer length of pipe or use a coupling to get the added length. Four feet or less, the pipes stay in the corner. Just me, your results may vary.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You can have too many clamps. Just never enough of the ones you need on that project.. I have too many routers as well…


----------

